# Rapala Buys Terminator



## Jim (Jan 4, 2007)

https://www.rapala.com/investor/pressEngDetail.cfm?investorpressreleaseid=136

Straight from the horses mouth!

Do you see Rapala branded Spinnerbaits in the future?


----------



## xmytruck (Jan 10, 2007)

I hope so.... I love rapala.. one of the best crankbaits on the market :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

